# Got some seat time on my JD 5205



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Tractor was delivered Sat. morning to the farm and everything went perfect. I got about 3 hrs on it and I had to quit and go home for a wedding. I went back to the farm Sat evening and got another 5 hours in Sunday afternoon. Couldn't have asked for a better day- mid 70's and blue bird skies. Bushhogged about 20 acres and played with the FEL a little bit. I was really happy with how stable she was on the hills. I was previously using a Ford 2000 which sat pretty low to the ground compared to this machine (Dealer ended up buying that tractor). Excellent piece of machinery.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I would say that sounds fun but it sounds like you have quite a bit to take care of!!! Any pictures? You know it never happened unless there are pictures! Welcome to the forum, I hope you like it here!:clap:


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks to everybody for the Welcomes!!!! I don't have a digital camera yet, but I will try and get some pictures posted soon. We have 88 acres that we just bought a couple of months ago and now I get to learn about all the attachments I will need. The first thing on the list will be a box grader. Any advice from anyone?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

88 acres? WOW! How about a 15' batwing? Chiefy maybe you could share one between the two of you! 

WELCOME. KENNY!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you going to farm it or just enjoy life in the country? By your profile I am guessing you just wanted your own small country....88 acres is a good chunk of Ohio! Congrats!


----------



## Kenny (Jun 11, 2004)

Our 88 acres are located in KY, about an 1.25 hr drive from home. Perfect getaway. It has a small 3 bedroom house on it, so we get there whenever we get a chance and stay as long as possible. Chief, if you are reading this, just wanted to let you know, that w/o weights and the FEL attached, she broke loose going down a hill and I skidded about 50 yds down it. It was a pretty smooth ride and there was another field at the bottom. I didn't have the bucket in the right position so I didn't drop it like you suggested. It had drizzled rain alittle bit that morning. I tried it again later in the afternoon after it had dried and this time in 4WD. No problems. I was prepared this time with the bucket. Lesson learned and I appreciate your input on this subject.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad the ride down the hill was a smooth one Kenny. 4WD works well as so much weight is on the front axle but you may want to consider some extra weight on the rear axle of one sort or another to even out the weight distribution and lessen the chance of another slide. Even though the rotary cutter is mounted on the rear of the tractor, its weight is not applied to the tractor in full when lowered to the ground in the cutting position. This leaves the tractor VERY front axle heavy. You should be OK as long as you use 4WD.


----------

